# New Honda HS720CC



## lyle (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, I broke down and purchased a brand new Honda Model called the
HS720, (187 cc engine size)way up here in Canada. It is a 7HP single stage "commercial" model that is positioned just above the HS621 model. In the last 30 days we have had close to 3' of snow and usually getting 5-7" at a time. I must say the machine works much better than expected. With our colder temperatures the snow is like powder and the blower really throws the snow. Some of the drifts are higher than machine and it doesn't seem to bog down at all. To be honest, I brought home the much bigger HS928TCD to try before the 720 and it was just too big for my application. The HS720 with the 7HP is the "little engine that could."....


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------

